# Officer Down: Don Doucet - [Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Canadian officer dies in collision *

*Officer Down: Don Doucet* - [Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario]

*Biographical Info*

*








Courtesy of Sault Ste. Marie Police Service*

*Age:* 41

*Additional Info: *Constable Don Doucet is the first Salte Ste. Marie, Ontario officer to be killed on duty. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.

*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Doucet was killed in an automobile collision. *Date of Incident:* May 14, 2006

TheStar.com

SAULT STE. MARIE, Ontario - Police in this northern Ontario city are mourning the loss of the first city officer to die on the job.

Senior Const. Donald Doucet, 41, died shortly after the cruiser in which he was a passenger collided with a minivan at about 2:45 a.m. yesterday in the city's east end.

Platoon chief Terry Dubois said firefighters had to use the jaws of life to free Doucet, his partner and the driver of the minivan from their vehicles. Doucet died a short time afterward in hospital. The second officer and the driver of the minivan were also injured in the crash.

*Full Story:* Canadian officer dies in collision


----------

